# Can't decide on a Vampire: the Masquerade clan?



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Apparently my home city is Camarilla run. I'm going to some gathering thing on Saturday for the first time. These guys apparently dress up, but don't outright LARP the whole thing. So any suggestions for a clan for an ENFP neonate? I have the deadline looming and need to do some research.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't start with Nosferatu. Get to know the game with a more easier race, like a more normal vampire. Nosferatu is like a sleath playthrough.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Cagnazzo said:


> Apparently my home city is Camarilla run. I'm going to some gathering thing on Saturday for the first time. These guys apparently dress up, but don't outright LARP the whole thing. So any suggestions for a clan for an ENFP neonate? I have the deadline looming and need to do some research.


Dude... take the philosopher kings










You should look through the bloodline lore maybe and chose one which fits you. Brujah & Malkavians tend to work well for NFPs.













Lucifel said:


> Don't start with Nosferatu. Get to know the game with a more easier race, like a more normal vampire. Nosferatu is like a sleath playthrough.


Fun to play tho.

I always went with Brujah :/ cus it fits my personality better.

Malkavians are the MOST fun and interesting however.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't read the picture I want to D:


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Lucifel said:


> I can't read the picture I want to D:


Same ;/


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Cagnazzo said:


> Apparently my home city is Camarilla run. I'm going to some gathering thing on Saturday for the first time. These guys apparently dress up, but don't outright LARP the whole thing. So any suggestions for a clan for an ENFP neonate? I have the deadline looming and need to do some research.


Gangrel's are pretty fun! I liked those to start with.


----------



## Eris (Nov 6, 2015)

I was sired by Lestat, I am Lestatian


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I am considering Followers of Set, but I don't wanna sell drugs, mayne.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Cagnazzo said:


> Same ;/





Lucifel said:


> I can't read the picture I want to D:


Link: http://orig06.deviantart.net/1606/f/2008/201/3/4/vampire__the_masquerade_clans_by_racca.jpg


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> Link: http://orig06.deviantart.net/1606/f/2008/201/3/4/vampire__the_masquerade_clans_by_racca.jpg


I like the quote for Toreador. Sounds the closest to me.


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

I love playing deranged characters in RP games so I usually go for Malkavians. 

They are very fun to play, it's just a shame that most people play Malks as 'comic relief'


----------

